# Desmoid Tumor resection abdominal wall - HELP!



## wtirre (Feb 9, 2012)

I need help coding this operation please.

1.  Resection lower abdominal wall desmoid tumor full thickness fascia muscle, peritoneum approx 6 x 8 cm.
2.  Exploration of the abdominal cavity.
3.  Reconstruction of teh abdominal wall utilizing Sepramesh IP. 

I would guess 22901 for the resection of the tumor, but am at a loss for the rest.  Thank you for helping!!


----------

